# Nimi



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Anybody heading to nimi sat mornin/tomarrow?I'm guessing ice is still good after todays warm up.

Sent from my LG-L38C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

2pm I've had enough with the gills this season..


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm targeting walleye.lol

Sent from my LG-L38C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

LOL, indeed... Rumor has it, crappie bites in the evening there. N. Ramp has perch 12-15fow if u can trick um into biting. I'll be out there at 2pm


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Ill try to save some fer ya.one day ill be posting a pic of an iced wAlleye from nimi.

Sent from my LG-L38C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Gona have to bring it from Milton spillway, I've heard 1st hand ppl have caught um there


----------



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

Get in line vibe I've targeted eyes all ice season al least 2 times a week out with no results. Those suckers are hiding somewhere uncharacteristic cause I've tried every lure in every spot I can think of. But hey if u get one go buy a lottery ticket it's probably ur day to hit.lol please post a pic if u get one I would love to see one caught this year


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Lol i been tryin last 20 winters.(ice permitting) maybe sometime in the next 20 ill pull an eye up thru a hole at nimi.lol

Sent from my LG-L38C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

Heading to channel. You there Vibe?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

I was there caught a keeper crappie and missed two good hits.no walleye AGAIN.lol

Sent from my LG-L38C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

Heading out for the after noon. Where u guys fishin at. I think I'm going south


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

jjpugh said:


> Heading out for the after noon. Where u guys fishin at. I think I'm going south


I was close to the blind. Caught 2 small perch. Nothing else. Lots of lookers. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Steelheadphycho (Mar 12, 2012)

Im gonna try sunday. I took a walk on the dam today round 3:30. saw some peeps drillin. wonder how they did?
Drove around the lake. saw atleast 10 people out there.

Love to hear they did well.

will post my happenings on sunday

Tight lines earthlings...............:B


----------



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

That was me out off the dam. Tried deep all the way up to 8 fow. 2 small perch in shallow and one crappie in 25 fow. I also had a lot of lookers but no takers I between me and my partner we had. 3 different baits down all fish came on wax worms


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

2 thumbs down at C5


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm gonna try skeeter in the morning and en start getting the Steelhead gear ready.


----------



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

Tried the south end again. Lost 2 fish 6 total bites. Fished all depths trying to find active fish. Started at the grass island worked to the dam drilled every 30' and fished must of put 30 holes in the ice today and got nothin


----------



## vibe (Jan 12, 2011)

Wow that's alot of holes and nothing tto show for it.makes just wish the dam ice would melt and get on with some good fishin.lol.nimi to me always been tough when it comes to perch crappie decent size.there in there.i can do without the gills.

Sent from my LG-L38C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Steelheadphycho (Mar 12, 2012)

Got out with my brothers and sis-n-law Sunday. Drilled 20 some holes on the south east corner. 

NOTHING..............

It was like EVERYTHING was stacked against us. Just one of those days........


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

Maybe this is what's going on??


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Good Cold Season, Lake & Fishery Info.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Fished the Pine Tree Bay off S. Main on Tuesday from 8am-5:30pm with Quick Release Steve. Caught 6 fish all day.. 1 Crappie, 3 Perch, 1 Gill & 1 Channel Cat. *IT WAS A BUST!*

Picked up more beer bottles & cans on the ice than fish I caught. * SLOB, TRASHY SPORTSMAN ... IF I SEE 'EM LITTERING, I'LL GIVE THEM A PIECE OF MY MIND! *

Marked alot of fish all day long, but LOCK JAW.

Put 6 tip ups across the bay opening and managed only 1 3lb cat. (Fished with Medium Sized Minnows in the hope of getting a stray Walleye, but no luck).

Slushy walked back to the S. Main St Boat Launch. No shoreline ice deterioration.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 31, 2012)

icebucketjohn said:


> Fished the Pine Tree Bay off S. Main on Tuesday from 8am-5:30pm with Quick Release Steve. Caught 6 fish all day.. 1 Crappie, 3 Perch, 1 Gill & 1 Channel Cat. *IT WAS A BUST!*
> 
> Picked up more beer bottles & cans on the ice than fish I caught. * SLOB, TRASHY SPORTSMAN ... IF I SEE 'EM LITTERING, I'LL GIVE THEM A PIECE OF MY MIND! *
> 
> ...


Thanks for the report John. I was planning to go last night but was not able to...glad I did not go.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Ice report???


----------

